# girlfriend looking for a bully style pup



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey,

Does anyone know of any reputable breeders down here in NC? I looked all over the internet and couldn't find one. My girlfriend is looking for a blue bully style pup, female. We can only find BYBs around here =[

Any help or pointing in the right direction would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You mean you are looking for an American Bully? I know a few reputable breeders in NC; however, they don't breed for color and just FYI you will rarely find what you are looking for on the Internet. I can point you in the right direction if you are looking for an American Bully.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> You mean you are looking for an American Bully? I know a few reputable breeders in NC; however, they don't breed for color and just FYI you will rarely find what you are looking for on the Internet. I can point you in the right direction if you are looking for an American Bully.


:goodpost: Especially if you are looking for a breeder that "specializes" in one color, all you will find are BYB's. There are reputable breeders out there that advertise online but they are few and far between.. Most fall under the BYB category.. Its almost always who you know..

Now i'm not sure about American Bullies but i'm sure pitbullmamanatl could help you there, i do know quite a few breeders for APBT's in NC, SC and GA.. The southeast IMO is bulldog country, lots of good dogs out there but its all in how you look and who you know.

I guess to help people out, are you looking for an APBT or are you looking for an American Bully? Theres no "bully type" of the APBT breed, its either an APBT or its not..


----------



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

She is definitely looking for an american bully. color really isn't important, but she just likes the look of the blues better. she's really just concerned with a well-bred dog.

Just to sound like a newb....I thought there were bully style APBT, because I have seen them before, or was that just BYBs trying to make a buck? Is Razor's Edge considered American bully? I know they don't even have full blooded dogs in their line (weren't they crossed with Dogge de Bordeaux ro something along those lines?)


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Razor's Edge is an American Bully line.

UKC APBT's can appear bully-like because they tend to be thicker and bigger-boned than your ADBA-style APBT, but they aren't bullies. They're still APBTs.


----------



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> Razor's Edge is an American Bully line.
> 
> UKC APBT's can appear bully-like because they tend to be thicker and bigger-boned than your ADBA-style APBT, but they aren't bullies. They're still APBTs.


Oh ok, that makes sense to me now. My girl still wants an American Bully though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Razor's Edge is an American Bully line.
> 
> UKC APBT's can appear bully-like because they tend to be thicker and bigger-boned than your ADBA-style APBT, but they aren't bullies. They're still APBTs.


That's because 95% of the American Bullies are registered with the UKC as APBTs. There is a huge difference between a true UKC APBT and an ABKC American Bully. ADBA standard APBTs are the true APBTs in my opinion.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

@ CIA pm me and I'll give you the names of a couple of breeders in NC and surrounding states that breed to the standard of the ABKC Am Bully. Most own or have produced an ABKC CH or GR CH.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Lauren, what's your opinion of Browns Kennel up here in Winston?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Hey Lauren, what's your opinion of Browns Kennel up here in Winston?


They are clueless and not anyone I would ever get a dog from. They actually consider "red nose" a bloodline.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> They are clueless and not anyone I would ever get a dog from. They actually consider "red nose" a bloodline.


Sweet. I was gonna tell him to stay away from them because their dogs just look all sorts of messed up, lots of easty westy and slanted legs. But I wasn't sure it it was just because I'm new to Bullies lol. They sell their dogs at the Flea Market for WAY too much.

BTW OP. I think you should get a Tri-Color Bully if one comes up in a well bred litter.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Sweet. I was gonna tell him to stay away from them because their dogs just look all sorts of messed up, lots of easty westy and slanted legs. But I wasn't sure it it was just because I'm new to Bullies lol. They sell their dogs at the Flea Market for WAY too much.
> 
> BTW OP. I think you should get a Tri-Color Bully if one comes up in a well bred litter.


I would not even consider their dogs bully. To the op there is no problem having a preference in color; however remember conformation over color.


----------



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Sweet. I was gonna tell him to stay away from them because their dogs just look all sorts of messed up, lots of easty westy and slanted legs. But I wasn't sure it it was just because I'm new to Bullies lol. They sell their dogs at the Flea Market for WAY too much.
> 
> BTW OP. I think you should get a Tri-Color Bully if one comes up in a well bred litter.


I just am not a fan of tri colors.



pitbullmamanatl said:


> I would not even consider their dogs bully. To the op there is no problem having a preference in color; however remember conformation over color.


My friend wants good breeding the most, color comes second in her mind. I'm sure she can find a good breeder that has the colors she prefers. I will PM you =]


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I live out here in NC, east coast. I know a few reputable breeders out this way. 
I picked up my female from Wilmington, NC.


----------

